# Solved: Deactivated Facebook account or is user blocking me?



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Google search results are giving me pages with contradictory answers. I am hoping someone here can help with a definitive answer. Would a user who unfriended me, and then later deactivated their account, still have their user name come up as a possible match using the member search function on Facebook, or are they blocking me? If I click on their name in the suggested results, I get a "Sorry, this page isn't available. The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed." page.

Here are some more details. A few weeks ago, I found out that we were no longer Facebook friends. I asked them if they unfriended me. They said they did not do it and that they found out that a few other friends ended up being recently unfriended as well. They suggested we hold off becoming a friends again and I agreed it might be best. We were still able to exchange messages in a long existing message thread. A few days ago, I saw "You cannot reply to this conversation" at the bottom of the thread and a generic silhouette appeared next to their user name. A picture of them does appear in the suggested search results. I sent them a message outside of Facebook, asking if they are now blocking me. They said they did not, but had deactivated their account, adding it did not have anything to do with our real life relationship.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I had a non-mutual friend search for the person's name on Facebook and they got the same "Sorry, this page isn't available. The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed." page.

I am marking this one as being solved. My friend did deactivate or deleted their account, rather than blocking me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That would make sense, but I would have thought that the site would show no results found, rather than an Opps! page.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Couriant said:


> I would have thought that the site would show no results found, rather than an Opps! page.


That was my reaction as well. I also thought it might have been some kind of cached form autofill entry in Firefox from when I may have searched for the name in the past.


----------

